# Switch to Multichannel



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

We have a very good 5.1 setup yet our seating is not ideal so I switched to Denon's MultiChannel sound mode. We both find this mode to be much more pleasing. When I am watching a high powered movie alone and sitting in my recliner which is also the sweet spot I switch bach to 5.1. The fact that I wear hearing aides to compensate for high frequency loss may also be a factor.

Thought it would be interesting to read your thoughts about such a radical (to me) change.

Thanks


----------

